# Auger direction



## Wetzel21 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello,
I just bought a Craftsman snowblower. When I started throwing snow for the first time I realized that a bit of snow was being pushed out to the right side. It looks like the blades are all turning the same direction. Could anyone shed a little light on to the direction that the blades are supposed to face? Are the blades on the left and right side of the machine supposed to tilt toward eachother? I feel like my machine came with 2 wrong blades. 

Thanks.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, they should tilt towards each other // \\


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Wetzel21 said:


> Hello,
> I just bought a Craftsman snowblower. When I started throwing snow for the first time I realized that a bit of snow was being pushed out to the right side. It looks like the blades are all turning the same direction. Could anyone shed a little light on to the direction that the blades are supposed to face? Are the blades on the left and right side of the machine supposed to tilt toward eachother? I feel like my machine came with 2 wrong blades.
> 
> Thanks.



As Rayar pointed out, they face each other. This brings the snow going into the bucket to the auger housing for discharge.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Having just one backwards sounds odd. If they were installed on the wrong sides, they'd both push away from center \\ //

It does kinda sound like your machine was assembled with 2 Left augers, for instance. Just flipping the offending auger around shouldn't change anything. Like flipping a bolt upside down, the threads still are angled the same way. \\ \\ 

Posting a picture of the augers would help people confirm what you're seeing.


----------



## Wetzel21 (Dec 1, 2018)

This shows the orientation of my blades. I disassembled it to try to flip the blades around but, realized that made no difference. It seems that the unit I bought came with all the same blades.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like you'll have to go back to the mfg., or...you can cut a hole in the side of the bucket, and extrude a big long snow-snake when cleaning your driveway. LOL


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Cant see much on my phone, but cant you switch them from side to side?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

nwcove said:


> Cant see much on my phone, but cant you switch them from side to side?



Nope, they need to be mirror image or opposite hand parts.


Pete


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

The two blades on the left side of the photo are backward. The two on the right side of the photo appear to be correct.

If that's what they gave you new, then you will have to replace the two rakes on the left side with the correct parts. 

I think I would be inclined to give the whole thing back to sears and ask for a complete replacement machine, (which you would want to check out very carefully before accepting delivery) or go with a different manufacturer. Anything built that sloppy is probably going to be more trouble than you need.


----------

